# Wood Duck Taxidermy



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I am looking for a good waterfowl taxidermist around Houston. I have a few birds at Conroe taxidermy but they are a year out. I really don't wnat to ait that long for these particular birds. 

Anyone have any referrals?

Thanks

Jode


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

the place on I10, by Carter's Country does a good job. They have my elk, and when I checked on it at Christmas, I notice his fowl.

That's who I'd use.


----------



## Tailwalker22 (Oct 12, 2007)

blaine Hearn Crosby,tx 2817877500 is his cell he does outstanding work and is reasonably priced and his duck mounts are top notch


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

cecil white in katy. he does good work. dont have the # anymore but hes on 90 behind the sonic. did a wood duck for me last year.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Bob Pawlik in dickenson mounted my Wood Duck and it is awesome he is a great guy and very reasonably priced. I got my bird back in 3 months. I also got a pintail mounted at tri-state which is listed above and it is not great but a decent mount kind of pricey though.


----------



## Skinny Skooter (Apr 11, 2005)

*Best work I've seen around on fish and birds*

*


James Miller

281-782-5549
http://texaswildlifeimpressions.com 
*


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

I second Ben at Tristate taxidermy across from Carter Country off I-10. He's done 8 ducks for me and they all look awesome.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

*wood duck*

Major Creations Taxidermy
19155 Cypress Church Rd
Cypress, Tx 77433
281-373-9959
David Major


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Excellent All Around*

Robert House @ Sportsman's Choice close to Rosenberg. 281-723-7990


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a bird I am working on now. Aransas Wildlife Taxidermy , you can PM me here. Its only 1 day to get to us shipping UPS reg ground.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jode, If you don't mind a little drive, I use a taxidermist in Bryan. He does some work for the Neu's that he trades for rods that I end up buying off him (that's how I get my Laguna's so cheap...). His contact info is: Bill Moose (979)589-2900. He's pretty good at sticking to the date he gives you when you drop it off. My stuff has always been early.


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

*Wood Duck taxidermist*

Since I was 14, I have taken mine to Rocky at Brush Country Studios. He focuses more now on exotics and big game, but he still does a hell of a job on waterfowl. He is located on Hempstead Highway and West Little York. You can reach him at (713) 895 - 0702.


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

*His website*

You can also check out his website at www.brushcountrystudios.com. Good luck.


----------



## taxidermyman1 (Jan 31, 2007)

leadhead said:


> You can also check out his website at www.brushcountrystudios.com. Good luck.


Rocky cant do fowl.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Bird*

Dave Majors does all of mine he is the best and the most fair I have found.He is in the cypress area
My 2 cents


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree with AggieCowboy. Jeff introduced me to his work and he has done 5 of my birds and now has a mule deer of mine. Its a little bit of a drive but he does great work, great price and is very quick.



AggieCowboy98 said:


> Jode, If you don't mind a little drive, I use a taxidermist in Bryan. He does some work for the Neu's that he trades for rods that I end up buying off him (that's how I get my Laguna's so cheap...). His contact info is: Bill Moose (979)589-2900. He's pretty good at sticking to the date he gives you when you drop it off. My stuff has always been early.


----------



## Katfisher (Dec 13, 2006)

Another very good one is Sportsman Wildlife Artist. Owner is Joe Lesh (281)-538-5560. They exhibit at many shows and are great with birds, fish and mamals. Lot's of safarie stuff. Has plenty of blue ribbons for ducks and others. I have a Wood Duck, Green Wing Teal and a Trout all done by these guys. He is located off 1960 and you can view his work + WIP. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Ben*



SBE said:


> I second Ben at Tristate taxidermy across from Carter Country off I-10. He's done 8 ducks for me and they all look awesome.


I would not reccomend Tristate taxidery. Ben does great work, but in the last few years he lets his workers do more of his work and they do a poor job

Ben mounted a pair of wood ducks for me 2 years back and the hen looks like it was put in the washing machine. Also, Last year he did a friends drake mallard and it too looks bad.

Try using B&S in Eagle Lake.

WS


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I know you said around Houston but. birdmanstudios.com


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rocky mite not do birds BUT I'll bet he contracts them out to someone who does good work. I'm not sure on this as I have been out of the 'circle' for more than a few yrs. WW


taxidermyman1 said:


> Rocky cant do fowl.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

I third, Bill Moos, College Station. Good work, good turn around.

Joe Lesh does awesome work. I shot a banded wood duck and decided to make it the centerpiece of my duck mounts. However, Jode asked for a quick turnaround. That would disqualify Sportsman's Wildlife.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Turnaround*

I think everyone is 8-12 months.... I went with Jim Miller. We'll see how he does...

Jode

Next year I will be doing a lot of client mounts if the birds are right so I need to find someone good.


----------

